# Non Resident Tax Due 31st December



## elgestor (Oct 27, 2007)

*Due By 31st December 2007*

Non Residents tax returns are due by the 31st of December for property purchases completed before the 1st of January of the same year.
If you own a property in Spain and are not resident you are required to declare ownership of your property to your local tax authority.

For example this year 2007. Any one who completed their property purchase before the 1st January 2007 is obliged to make their return by the 31st of December 2007.

Non residents who only have one property in Spain can present their declaration on tax form 214 ‘Impuesto Sobre el Patrimonio y la Renta de No Residentes’ from the Agencia Tributaria.

Regards

David


----------

